# Picture frame miter clamp



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I have 4 corner clamps for gluing up picture frames. I bought them in my youth when cheap was the right price. Today I spent over an hour trying to get a frame squared up. I am in need of a new set of corner clamps.

What clamps are others using to hold their miters for gluing? I know there are a lot of choices out there from individual corner clamps to self centering all in one clamps as well as nailers that are a clamp.

I am not married to one system over another I am just looking for a good clamp that I will not feel I wasted my money on.

Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn11/GMman_2008/0572715_1.jpg


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn11/GMman_2008/0572700_1.jpg


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have those clamps but I like to use biscuits on my picture frames and do one corner at one time I just hold them tight for a few minutes then move to the next one it's a lot faster than trying to work those clamps.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Check out the ones I did.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Take a look at these from Lee Valley. Even is they are cheap (clearance) they are great. Once clamped, you can let the glue dry or you can pin the corners with a pneumatic nailer. Since I own four of them, a frame is done is minutes.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=62624&cat=1,44047

Best,

Serge

www.atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Bricofleur…I have those and they don't work that well.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Serge I was looking at your www.space what do you call those red clamps,they seems to work very well.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/03W52.jpg



These clamps are excellent. Very stable and quick. They are pricy which is why I only have one.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

They are Bessey K-Body clamps. I own the discontinued model. Take a look at the new ones from Lee Valley.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=60315&cat=1,43838,43844

Pricy also, but very effective. But for miters, I rely on the corner clamps I posted earlier. If I were doing lots of miters, I would go for the one Rob Brown posted, which I believe are also made by Bessey.

Best,

Serge

www.atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Merci Serge


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

There is a cast iron frame holder by the same company that makes that guillotine that shaves paper thin slices of frames to match them up, I've seen them used in professional frame shops. I am not sure who carries them now but I think Rockler did carry them both and they weren't that spendy. I have some of the above clamps and also use a home made jig of 2×4's attached to 3/4" sheet stock that are aligned in an accurate 90 degree configuration with a space between the boards to allow pinning, . You can then rotate the frame and add another side until you are done. You have to be sure your pieces are cut accurately and check diagonally for accuracy. I've used this jig for picture frames, doors, boxes, cabinets and special table tops. Works well.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

I made the corners and bought the strap from one of the car supplies stores…they come in a variety of lengths and strengths…this one is 1½" wide and 12' long…



niki


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

niki…you have a great jig.
noto….your right exact 45*.
I use regular biscuits.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is another easy way using parallel clamps and corners blocks. My corner blocks are made from ¾" plywood. I use Bessey K-blocks to support the corner blocks but any shopmade riser blocks will do.










Niki - I like the dowels at both ends of your measuring sticks. Clever !

Best,

Serge

www.atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks all for the feedback.

It is much appreciated.

Rob


----------



## panofish (Nov 1, 2007)

I love my picture frame clamp by Gross Stabil. Results are perfect but it requires more patience since it can only clamp 1 corner at a time…

http://panofish.net/how-to-build-a-picture-frame/


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I've tried a number of different ways for clamping frames. The following style has become my favorite at the moment.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/shared/images/products//large/70518.jpg


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I go with Greg's device, which is easy enough to fabricate in the shop. It pulls all four corners together evenly.

An easier way is the good ol' Jorgensen band clamp.

I can't understand why a clamp (like several shown in posts here) that just holds the miter joint together is of any value. They must be pulled together. Those corner things are a gizmo.

Efficiency dicatates that all four joints should be clamped at once.

I have 8 of these band clamps (they can be daisychained together to get around very large objects) and they are very effective. If your miter cuts are even close to good, the even pressure will pull them together in a compromise way and you'll be surprisingly close to square.

They are small and nest nicely in a drawer.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

There are lots of ways to do it obviously but Niki shows what is always necessary and that is to check the diagonals.


----------



## panofish (Nov 1, 2007)

http://panofish.net/how-to-build-a-picture-frame/


----------



## davesblokkz (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a solution that is pretty much universal and will accomodate the clamping of frames, miters, finger joints, scarf joints and more.
You may find that it addresses many of your clamping needs and saves money at the same time in that you may not have to buy the many specialized clamps available.










Please check out my website for more information and ideas on clamping solutioins:

*http://www.blokkz.com/*


----------

